# What did you get this Holiday Season (Christmas, or what have you...)



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm surprised there wasn't a thread yet.

The only HT related stuff I got was the Blade Runner HD-DVD (which I hear is an amazing restoration).

Non-HT, my Grandma crocheted me a pretty sweet blanket, sounds lame, but it's not. She picked the colors so it should match the Home Theater decor. How awesome is that?

For the giving side of things, I gave my sister a pair of Senn PX100 headphones, and told my parents I'd chip in $500 for when they finally get an HD set (a big gift for me, but it's the least I can do for everything my parents have done for me over the years). Hey, I've got to encourage them anyway I can, right?

How about everyone else, HT Related, what did you get/give this holiday season?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I splurged and ordered us one of the new Samsung 61" LED DLP sets with a matching Samsung stand.

The wife has already stated she wanted some speakers for the great room, so I'll also be looking for a small inexpensive setup for the great room now.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I got an 80gb iPod that I'm exchanging for a 160gb in the morning. The family is leaving for Florida tomorrow and it's sortof payment to watch the house and take care of the horses while they have fun and are warm.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

You know ... we're always getting something for our HT's during the year (Holiday or not :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile

My last two addition to my HT were the RX-V2700 and a pair of JBL Stadium :yay::yay: ... I didn't get them exactly on Christmas day ... but close enough to be considered Christmas presents :jump::jump:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My wife and I do it the smart way and go stand in line at one of our local big box stores at 5:30am (this year Futurshop) for the boxing day sale and picked up a Samsung BD P1400 BluRay player and some Nintendo DS games for the kids. We then went to Zellers and picked up an Nintendo Wii bundle deal for cheep so now we have both a HD DVD and BluRay player :bigsmile:
The Wii is by far the best game console in my opinion, the interactive controllers are the best.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Hardware:
Toshiba HD-A2 

Software:
Lots of HD DVD movies like the Harry Potter box set, Ocean's box set, and about 8 or 10 singles.
We went Xbox 360 crazy this Christmas. We got Rock Band, COD4, and about a dozen other games.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, I've been holding out on buying the Planet Earth Blu-ray set, but that couldn't last through the holiday season, could it? Nope, I bought it. I also picked up the Chris Botti Live Blu-ray and the AC/DC Live at Donington Blu-ray. I really love a good concert DVD and with Blu-ray it has taken my enjoyment to a new level. Simply Awesome!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... I did pick up a few Blu-ray's myself for x-mas... David Gilmour, Live Free Die Hard and Blade Runner.

I'm sure I'll love the David Gilmour concert. One I have thoroughly enjoyed and is absolutely stunning is the Eagles: Farewell 1 Tour - Live From Melbourne on HD-DVD. It may be the best HD disk I own.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

i purchased a mitsubishi wd-65833 dlp tv love it. now iam looking at getting the yamaha 3800 amp.:yay:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I finished my NatP tower speakers and have been loving them:yay:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Christmas occurred during the year for me as I bought: 


New Arcam HT Processor
New ML Center Channel
New Parasound HCA-1000A (Bridged) for Center Channel Duties
New Parasound HCA-2200 (bridged) for 2nd Subwoofer which is engaged for movies
Replaced all my JPS Labs cables with Zu Audio Cables (Gede for HT & Varial for all 2ch paths and Libtec Speaker Cables)
Replaced Sequel II stat panels (my Surrounds) and woofers with new ones from ML

So with the many purchases for the audio setup, "Santa Wife" only got me a couple of DVD movies and Lands End shirts. :hissyfit: :bigsmile:


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I got this,










:bigsmile:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

A little old but I need to get some post in.

I told my family I didn't want any thing because in early 2008 I was getting a new SVS SBS-01 5.1 speakers system:sneeky:. So my boys gave me COD4 and a Foot Spa for my Birthday on the 29th.

I gave my wife :scratchhead:, it was something nice I'm sure. My boys 14 got a zune and 19 got college stuff. I also gave a co-worker a home-made DIY antenna so he could enjoy his new HDTV w/ free OTA HD broadcasting:yes:.

hyghwayman


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I work retail so I had to wait for the Christmas commission checks to hit. I got a pair of Polk Audio Lsi 15 speakers, I have the Polk LSI center on the way, Emotive LPA-1 amp,an amp stand and I got in on the special Panamax deal. I also added a few HD DVDs to the collection. Oh yea, I got a new suit too.
Now, what do we get with the $600 we are getting back from Uncle Sam?


----------

